# Time Travelling & Beautiful Towns



## jesughs (Mar 17, 2013)

I was lurking around the Animal Crossing wiki and found this:




Did you get that?



Time travelling won't affect the appearance of your town if it chooses the beautiful town ordinance! 

What are your feelings about this information? 

_*Note:* If somebody who has New Leaf could confirm this statement that would be grea_t.


----------



## ACking (Mar 17, 2013)

Sounds awesome. But I will never time travel. I just don't like it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 17, 2013)

I won't time travel, but yeah a beautiful town is the town for me!


----------



## Joey (Mar 17, 2013)

I never time travel anyway


----------



## taygo (Mar 17, 2013)

I am half tempted to do it. I should make it winter when it is really summer. Than people come and visit my village and will be like whatttttt? Plus I get t make snowmen! I think I could pick beautiful first to try and get perfect town. I never did this. Than I might do Night town or whatever it is called.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 17, 2013)

It'll never affect me since I don't time travel... but I don't like this.

I feel like if people are going to time travel there should be some kind of "punishment" (and I use the term loosely) for it. If a person travels through time in most media, the world they're in treats it as if they vanished for all the time between when they started and where they ended up. They weren't there to make decisions or do things, so time moved on naturally without them. The player isn't around to pick the weeds and keep the town clean, so when they jump to the future, the town will act as if no one was there to pull the weeds. That's what makes the most sense to me.

Without it, it seems like more people will abuse time traveling since they know they wont have any weedy repercussions. I never time travel, but knowing this, I might just use it so I can travel back if I miss a holiday with an item I really wanted.


----------



## ACking (Mar 17, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> It'll never affect me since I don't time travel... but I don't like this.
> 
> I feel like if people are going to time travel there should be some kind of "punishment" (and I use the term loosely) for it. If a person travels through time in most media, the world they're in treats it as if they vanished for all the time between when they started and where they ended up. They weren't there to make decisions or do things, so time moved on naturally without them. The player isn't around to pick the weeds and keep the town clean, so when they jump to the future, the town will act as if no one was there to pull the weeds. That's what makes the most sense to me.
> 
> Without it, it seems like more people will abuse time traveling since they know they wont have any weedy repercussions. I never time travel, but knowing this, I might just use it so I can travel back if I miss a holiday with an item I really wanted.



I believe that in WW, if you time traveled, your turnip prices would always be lower. I'm not sure. Is this the kind of punishment you are talking about?


----------



## JCnator (Mar 17, 2013)

The big problem with a Beautiful Town will be more apparent when Grass Day comes around. Since you won't have a lot of weeds, anyone who chose this town law will probably either get only one item from Flower Series out of many you could possibly get, or none at all.

By the way, Liquefy told us that you actually need to let weeds grow up if you want to snag them. Unless you time travel a few years ahead (without Beautiful Town law in place) to spawn a lot of weeds or visit a town with weeds everywhere, it's practically impossible to get everything from the Flower Series in a single event.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 17, 2013)

ACking said:


> I believe that in WW, if you time traveled, your turnip prices would always be lower. I'm not sure. Is this the kind of punishment you are talking about?



Well that technically is an actual punishment that causes negative consequences.

I was just talking about a more realistic type of effect on the world physically. I always kind of liked how 'realistic' it was that since you weren't around to pick the weeds, when you arrive in the future your town is pretty much soaked in them. xD

Though if something like that is in New Leaf, I may be able to look past the loss of my favorite little quirk. It'd still prevent a lot of people from time traveling if they knew that doing it would have some sort of repercussions on their game file. I just would hate for that to be something super serious like "Time traveling? lol no more Bell storage system for you!" that would be too harsh. o.o;

I think I'm rambling again.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 17, 2013)

ACking said:


> I believe that in WW, if you time traveled, your turnip prices would always be lower. I'm not sure. Is this the kind of punishment you are talking about?



Joan also wouldn't sell red turnips for a few Sundays. But Red Turnips are out now...


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 17, 2013)

The only thing that I find appealing about the beautiful town law is that your neighbours water and plant more flowers. I kind of enjoy pulling out weeds


----------



## Merelfantasy (Mar 17, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> The only thing that I find appealing about the beautiful town law is that your neighbours water and plant more flowers. I kind of enjoy pulling out weeds



But you're Gandalf. Won't you hurt your back?

Now ontopic: I am in doubt. I want to choose the beautiful town law, because it just seems easier to get a perfect town, that's something that is still on my bucket list. I've never had a perfect town. But I don't Time Travel, I find it disrespectful to the game. Not that the game has any feelings, but I find that Animal Crossing is one of the only season-changing games. Which I've always loved in this game. My other option is the Night Owl- town law, as I'm not able to play due school during the day..


----------



## ACking (Mar 17, 2013)

But, I'm going by most schools I think, your school will let off for summer holiday close to release? Then you'll have all day and can get perfect town!


----------



## Merelfantasy (Mar 17, 2013)

ACking said:


> But, I'm going by most schools I think, your school will let off for summer holiday close to release? Then you'll have all day and can get perfect town!



Well yes, you're quite right. After the summer holiday I'll just have to set it to Night Town then.


----------



## Schim (Mar 17, 2013)

Time traveling aside, it's also nice if you don't play for a very long time. Like maybe you don't play for a few months. That is pretty much the same as "time traveling" except you're actually going through the time. The game doesn't know that though.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh wow, you're right Schim! I didn't think about that! I changed my mind. I love this idea. xD

Now I wont be scared to return to my town if I miss it for a few days! The weeds are always a nightmare to me. ._.


----------



## Schim (Mar 17, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Oh wow, you're right Schim! I didn't think about that! I changed my mind. I love this idea. xD
> 
> Now I wont be scared to return to my town if I miss it for a few days! The weeds are always a nightmare to me. ._.



And if you have a different town ordnance or whatever the English version calls it, you can just change it to beautiful town before you know you won't play for a while.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, that's true. Though I can't foresee that ever being a big issue for me. With a handheld system like the 3DS it's more difficult for me to say I won't be able to play it because I'll have it with me all the time!


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 17, 2013)

Schim said:


> Time traveling aside, it's also nice if you don't play for a very long time. Like maybe you don't play for a few months. That is pretty much the same as "time traveling" except you're actually going through the time. The game doesn't know that though.



Haha, the thought of actually not playing AC:NL never occurred to me.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 17, 2013)

Does time travelling include leaving your town for like a month or so? Because once I decided to take a break from this game like 12 years later, I could change it to beautiful and all my flowers will stay.


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 17, 2013)

Time traveling ruins the whole game. I feel like I'm in the game when everything is supposed to be. When I cheat, it gets boring and I don't feel like i'm in the game.


----------



## jesughs (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree, time travelling does make it seem like I'm cheating the game. I most likely will not be time travelling in New Leaf, however I find this feature very useful because often times I do go on Animal Crossing hiatuses. Most likely I will use this town ordinance during Summer Vacation and the late night or early morning ordinance while I am attending school.


----------



## xStarie (Mar 18, 2013)

I've planned to do beautiful town from the start! In the entire game one of my favorite activities has always been gardening!

Plus, I hate watering flowers and picking weeds XD That part of gardening I don't like.


----------



## Lotus (Mar 18, 2013)

I won't time travel


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't plan on time traveling, but if you do I respect that. This almost seems like Nintendo giving a nod to time-travelers.


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2013)

Well it's a wiki and it's wrong
- villagers will water plants


They still water them even if you dont have a Btfl. town, they're just more likely to do it..


----------



## Mary (Mar 18, 2013)

I dunno, that looks a bit like a wiki rumor to me. I mean, I believe it's more wishful thinking than anything else. Like maybe someone posted it and waited for someone to say it's wrong...


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2013)

Mary said:


> I dunno, that looks a bit like a wiki rumor to me. I mean, I believe it's more wishful thinking than anything else. Like maybe someone posted it and waited for someone to say it's wrong...



No Time Travel barely effects the towns environment when you have a beautiful town


----------



## Mary (Mar 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> No Time Travel barely effects the towns environment when you have a beautiful town


Well, if that's true... Wow. I still don't think I'll try it, though.


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm going to choose beautiful town only cause i want heaps and heaps of flowers but I don't want them to die if I forget to water some.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 18, 2013)

What's the point of time travel in Animal Crossing? Enjoy the game! One day at a time!
That's the ticket! Why hurry the game?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 18, 2013)

DavidR said:


> What's the point of time travel in Animal Crossing? Enjoy the game! One day at a time!
> That's the ticket! Why hurry the game?



Because some people can't play every day, especially on holidays.
That's the point of the date adjustment, along with fixing time changes if you move.

There isn't anything wrong with time traveling. In fact, time traveling is just a term that the AC community came up with, it's not legitimately a thing.
If the beautiful towns option prevents date adjustment from messing up your town, then I'm all for it. You shouldn't be punished for wanting to play a game how you want to play it.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 28, 2013)

In CF if you time traveled... the Otter in the city square wouldn't show up until you'd played a genuine 7 days straight. No balloons for you!!! I'm actually the type of person who IS tempted to time travel, I did a lot in WW many years ago, and a little in CF until I learned I couldn't get balloons... Oh! And Gracie Grace wouldn't show up either. I'll be setting my town to the nightowl ordinance at first to keep myself from time traveling (if I do my flowers will die, weeds, etc) but once I've got a well established town and too many flowers to water each every day I'll go to beautiful.


----------



## Peachk33n (Mar 28, 2013)

If Nintendo is trying to make "time traveling" punishment-free its going to take a lot more for me. The past animal crossing games have ingrained it into me not to mess with time or reset or ill have to pay the price.


----------



## ACking (Mar 28, 2013)

When I was younger I adjusted the games a few hours ahead, so the shops would be open before I had to go to school. Only time traveling I ever did.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 29, 2013)

I only time traveled in AC when I was bored with it and wanted to catch all the fish/bugs.  I can't imagine I'll be bored with NL for a gooooood while, so it'll be way off for me (assuming I don't play diligently for an entire year and have no need to time travel).

But beautiful town seems like the only good option to me.  I'll enjoy it :3


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2013)

Peachk33n said:


> If Nintendo is trying to make "time traveling" punishment-free its going to take a lot more for me. The past animal crossing games have ingrained it into me not to mess with time or reset or ill have to pay the price.



Preach it!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

I never thought weeds were that big a punishment in Population Growing, which was the only game I ever thought about time traveling in. Once wild world came around and that dang rafflesia existed weeds became a much bigger threat in my eyes. xD

To be honest the weed design always looked a little cute to me and gave a little more detail into the ground around them. I'm weird.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Mar 29, 2013)

I time travel before in the past but this I taking it slowly to pull the bells first and all that others stuff before I go crazy. Because I never got the perfect town. So that I'm  going to play now.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 29, 2013)

I time travel a little, but never anything big. I mostly time travel a couple hours whenever I'm forced to have an animal visit my house since they always insist that you have to do it way in the future, and I don't always have time to play for hours upon hours every day.
I also used to time travel whenever my house got upgraded, because I was too impatient to wait for my house to get bigger, but I don't do that anymore.

I hate weeds though. My hatred of weeds is enough to stop me from time-traveling.


----------



## Lew (Mar 29, 2013)

Time traveling is bad, children.


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 29, 2013)

L3WIS said:


> Time traveling is bad, children.



Men, I think this is Nintendo saying, "Play the game literally ANY way you want to."


----------



## Emrys (Mar 29, 2013)

I usually time travel one day at a time because I'm so impatient xD I think I'll try to make a better effort to not do that this time, though.
The beautiful town ordinance appeals to me anyway because I'm going to Europe for a month this summer and I don't know if I'll have much time to play :c
I started up WW last night and I hadn't played in a couple years so I spent over an hour cleaning up weeds - I don't want to have to go through that much weed picking ever again.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 25, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> It'll never affect me since I don't time travel... but I don't like this.
> 
> I feel like if people are going to time travel there should be some kind of "punishment" (and I use the term loosely) for it. If a person travels through time in most media, the world they're in treats it as if they vanished for all the time between when they started and where they ended up. They weren't there to make decisions or do things, so time moved on naturally without them. The player isn't around to pick the weeds and keep the town clean, so when they jump to the future, the town will act as if no one was there to pull the weeds. That's what makes the most sense to me.
> 
> Without it, it seems like more people will abuse time traveling since they know they wont have any weedy repercussions. I never time travel, but knowing this, I might just use it so I can travel back if I miss a holiday with an item I really wanted.





There kinda is a punishment. Your community projects that need funding will go away if you go multiple days without paying out some-kind of money


----------



## bootie101 (Apr 25, 2013)

i said i never would but i have traveled a couple of times now.. not long though usually just the next day or to night so i can catch bugs during the day at the island.. just play the way you want its your game.


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 26, 2013)

Encouraging cheating, very nice


----------



## Bea (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't Time Travel so it doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 26, 2013)

I used to in WW but since it has it like "7 days after playing you unlock ???"  I dont want to TT and just play it normal.  When i've unlocked things and the game is old im probably do it.  >w<


----------



## Kaijudomage (Apr 26, 2013)

Doesn't bamboo spread and grow if left unhindered (by patterns, flowers, etc.) for long periods of time?

If this disaster is possible, the only thing that prevents your whole town from being engulfed by bamboo is the river that divides your town.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes it duplicates but it doesn't produce like 5,000 sprouts a day...

From what I've seen it spreads very slowly (ie; one every few days) - all you have to do it dig it up to remove it


----------



## Kaijudomage (Apr 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Yes it duplicates but it doesn't produce like 5,000 sprouts a day...
> 
> From what I've seen it spreads very slowly (ie; one every few days) - all you have to do it dig it up to remove it



So even if you have lots of fully grown bamboo, only one sprout can appear nearby every few days? Hmm...

But even at that slow pace, can it be a problem over the course of years? (e.g. time traveling over the course of 12 years for the Chinese Zodiac figures)

Someone would have to be willing to try it I guess.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that it'll only have a chance of spreading if you play everyday as you TT. The same way flowers work. So skipping just adding a year to the date will only affect your town as though 1 day has passed. (excepting villagers feeling ignored and usual TTing penalties)
Though it would be awesome if you could just skip ahead a year and the town suddenly getting wall to wall flowers, seeing as that's my aim anyway.

Also I totally imagined your duplicate post had planted a seed and grew another post next to itself. xP


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm imagining a movie called Bamboo Apocalypse.

It would be like Planet of the Apes, but with bamboo being our overlords.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 26, 2013)

You should see my town. The bamboo is getting out of hand. Worst of all, I'm too lazy to cut it down


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 26, 2013)

Time Travelling? Perfect Towns that stay the same? Bamboo Apocalypse? Sounds like an odd episode of Doctor Who.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 26, 2013)

What if you time traveled and the bamboo took over so bad... that when you started the game you came out of your house you only had 1 tile to stand on that wasn't bamboo. And then you remember... you left your axe on the beach last save to make room for that shark you caught. 

You've been... bamboozled.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Apr 26, 2013)

I desperately want someone to test out the 'Bamboo Apocalypse' now haha!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 26, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> What if you time traveled and the bamboo took over so bad... that when you started the game you came out of your house you only had 1 tile to stand on that wasn't bamboo. And then you remember... you left your axe on the beach last save to make room for that shark you caught.
> You've been... bamboozled.



I'm not sure if Bamboo spreads while time traveling due to the process it takes. How ever it is possible under certain circumstances.

1. Bamboo cannot spread accost the lake or bridges. So you would be fine if you plant it on the second land.
2. Bamboo needs one square of space to grow. Bamboo will not grow next to the edge of land, it won't grow next to houses, buildings rocks, etc. Bamboo is exempt from that list though.

I may be wrong about that last statement. Let me get on my game and check


----------

